
The Best-Kept Management Secret On The Planet: Agile - lostbit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2012/04/09/the-best-kept-management-secret-on-the-planet-agile/?goback=%2Egde_107133_member_120736691
======
ryandvm
Agile author writes gushing article about Agile. Film at 11.

Where's an article from a CEO that has bailed out a sinking ship after
switching to Agile?

~~~
chii
Perhaps failure is often due to other aspects, not the development process?

